# Weak/Watery Hard Gainer



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

Im looking to add a hard gainer to my diet but the ones I have tried so far are milk shake thickness which I dont like, does anyone know if there is one that is more weak/watery along the lines of MP's true whey?

Thanks.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I thought your thread title was describing a person for a minute there!!

The weight gain shakes are all pretty thick to be honest mate due to what's in them. You can just use more liquid and water them down more? Means more to drink but that's fine.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> I thought your thread title was describing a person for a minute there!! The weight gain shakes are all pretty thick to be honest mate due to what's in them. You can just use more liquid and water them down more? Means more to drink but that's fine.


 That's what I thought! Thought you were describing me!!


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

I could be describing myself haha.

I was thinking about adding more liquid but would prefer it if there was a weaker one, if there isnt though i'll happily just go down this route and bear the extra......only thing I dont like is it fills me up too much and I never want supper and I love my omlette!


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

lol I seriously thought you were describing me too.

If I remember correctly CNP Pro Mass was good, Ive not needed to use a weight gainer for as lot of years though


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Get a stronger gainer and half the dose


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

mammoth250 is a watery weight gainer high cals, cnp and matrix are think, iv just bough dymatize so will find out if its thick or not, i dont like thick ones either they make me feel fuller which i dont want.

mammoth is watrery tho but pritty sweet, you may not like if you dont like sweet things


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i want to try nutrisport or atlas also but not sure if there thick or not, im sure atlas is a sweet/rich flavour tho


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Maxiraw mass blitz is pretty weak don't need much water as most.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

add more water/milk or liquid of your choice


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

you dont realy want to be drinking 2-3 pints to get it watery when you can buy a weight gainer thats watery in 300-500ml same nutes lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

stone14 said:


> you dont realy want to be drinking 2-3 pints to get it watery when you can buy a weight gainer thats watery in 300-500ml same nutes lol


You just need to look at where the cals come from in some of them though. Are the thinner ones packed full of sugar to up the carbs at the expense of quality carb sources that might be responsible for the thickness?

I don't know this btw just asking.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

UKBenC said:


> I could be describing myself haha.
> 
> I was thinking about adding more liquid but would prefer it if there was a weaker one, if there isnt though i'll happily just go down this route and bear the extra......only thing I dont like is it fills me up too much and I never want supper and I love my omlette!


Have you tried making your own mate?

500ml milk

2 scoops protein

75-100g oats

2 table spoons of natty peanut butter

Use whole milk that about 1000 cals and easy to get down. Or sub 25g of oats for a banana?

Cheaper too :thumbup1:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Ginger Ben said:


> You just need to look at where the cals come from in some of them though. Are the thinner ones packed full of sugar to up the carbs at the expense of quality carb sources that might be responsible for the thickness?
> 
> I don't know this btw just asking.


i dono dude, im sure slower digesting carbs dont cost more than sugars tho realy??? the maltdex dont bother me i need high cals to gain.

slower digesting carbs weight gainers will fill me for too long,


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions guys, as someone said the idea of watering down what I already have to make it twice the amount isnt what I'd really want to do I want to get away from this shake filling me up stopping me from eating in an evening.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

UKBenC said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys, as someone said the idea of watering down what I already have to make it twice the amount isnt what I'd really want to do I want to get away from this shake filling me up stopping me from eating in an evening.


exaclty, otherwise the weight gainer looses its benefits if your too full to eat :lol:


----------

